# Spleen Injury - Riding Protection Advice



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I'll be honest with you as someone that no longer has a spleen anymore. There really isn't anything that protects it. You could get a set of shorts with the hip pad, but those are designed to protect the Kidney. The Spleen is the weakest organ in the body and most injuries to it are a result of impact and it jostling around. 2 months out from surgery it should be strong enough to sustain a decent impact, but if you're really worried I would suggest learning more on how to fall and avoid landing on your right side than anything else.


----------

